# NMI Social - The Make-out party!



## Jabberwocky

Good stuff.

Now where are my sunglasses, this colour scheme is killing my eyes %)


----------



## Damien

Oh, hey newbs.


----------



## Slay

thank you deathrow i like the new colours though. the original white-greyish blue theme is nice too but i like colourful things most:D
hey damien


----------



## Pharcyde

Punishment ja?  You mods are too fucking nice to the greenies.  I think we need to cut the aprons strings and let them go out into the big bluelight world alone without being able to pm


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## The Great Gatsby

And I thought: Least I only posted once, wonder if that's enough for Interpol...? :D



			
				Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Now where are my sunglasses, this colour scheme is killing my eyes %)



Agreed.


----------



## it_girl_rag_doll

The Great Gatsby said:
			
		

> And I thought: Least I only posted once, wonder if that's enough for Interpol...? :D



Me too. I was mildly terrified/confused/upset for about 45mins this morning.

 this bluelight thing is a big, scary world...


----------



## Damien

Indeed. Even people who have been here for years report finding new things.


----------



## Pharcyde

^^^^lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

?


----------



## Slay

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> Punishment ja?  You mods are too fucking nice to the greenies.  I think we need to cut the aprons strings and let them go out into the big bluelight world alone without being able to pm



and send them to lounge?
:D



			
				The Great Gatsby said:
			
		

> And I thought: Least I only posted once, wonder if that's enough for Interpol...? :D



imo if cops busted the site, they wouldnt let us know


----------



## Pharcyde

> and send them to lounge?



Indeed.  A trial by fire, if you will 

Plus INTERPOL, please guys its the first of April, so you know


----------



## The Great Gatsby

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> Plus INTERPOL, please guys its the first of April, so you know



Oh, I know... but it was a nice 10-second "Damn, I'd hate to be the ones that own THAT site!" prank earlier.

EDIT: I think I'm having a mauve-induced seizure.


----------



## FILTHY44

Why does it say ''I WILL ''UTFSE'' under my s/n 

what the funk is that

and if thats what I think it says I do use the search engine...thank you...lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just a joke on the noobs what with it being April 1st etc.

I really hope I don't get used to this colour scheme and then get upset when they revert back to the old one....nah, no chance :D


----------



## Pharcyde

UTFSE = Use The Fucking Submarine Everyday


----------



## Barkuti

*n00b*

What's a n00b?
Where's the precise and detailed criteria which determines the absence or existence of that condition or status?
Number of posts? Being able to write all sorts of meaningless few worded messages, that's a bit dull, isn't it? Even this one is already too long for that lol

Just came here to bug a bit  


Cheers


----------



## Slay

^^ after 20 posts you will get the status, no worries


----------



## sts9

nooooobs


----------



## Pharcyde

bump!!!

enough of your borax poindexter


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Hay guise. Whats going on in this thread?


----------



## Damien

Newb and bewbs.


----------



## Slay

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Hay guise. Whats going on in this thread?


i'm gathering an army from noobs to stop the noob humiliation in the lounge


----------



## Damien

Slay, the Shepard tending to his flock.


----------



## Pharcyde

Aye but the lounge is quite the formitable pack of wolves my good shepard


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Slay said:
			
		

> i'm gathering an army from noobs to stop the noob humiliation in the lounge



We prefer to call it "breaking them in".


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole

Yay! I'm an official bluelighter now %)

Well, when the title changes anyway.


----------



## Slay

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> We prefer to call it "breaking them in".


its called REVOLUTION in my world!!!!!




hail eliphas levi, shemhamphorasch


----------



## New

I'll say it, the Lounge is not exactly the best place for noobs to go.


----------



## Pharcyde

^^^Oh you !!!


----------



## Slay

New said:
			
		

> I'll say it, the Lounge is not exactly the best place for noobs to go.


we should avoid noobs posting lounge, they all need some time to figure out how things work in lounge imo lol:D


----------



## Pharcyde

well maybe thats why m not eh mod?  I send those poor unassuming bastards there for my own personal enjoyment.  And to my and the noobs defense they hit the fucking ground running somtimes!


----------



## TonyBKK

20 posts ehh


----------



## Pharcyde

^^Indeed the mods have helped yo cheat by making this thread so pimp this bitch for all its worth


----------



## elbroski

whats up to all on bluelight.  always had an intense interest in psychoactives and their effect on the human mind, glad i found a forum for such discussion. i've tried most all recreational substances a few times so if anyone wants to talk about experiences and the such, you can im me at matttokethisplz on aim


----------



## Pharcyde

whats up? Ill tell you this my friend!  I am about two seconds from throwin vitriol in a 4 year old girls face!  Thats wassup


----------



## New

Now what would make you do that?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole

Slay said:
			
		

> we should avoid noobs posting lounge, they all need some time to figure out how things work in lounge imo lol:D


Oh I know how things work in the lounge.... I've already stepped foot in there %)





twice!  

curiouser and curiouser​


----------



## Pharcyde

New said:
			
		

> Now what would make you do that?



I dunno it was somthing to say!! Im suprised you knew what vitriol ment!!! Points fer hugh!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm drunk %)

It feels so much worse than drugs. But you do what you can...


----------



## Pharcyde

^^^Oh my good chum, there are things you CAN do about it!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not at this moment in time. Unfortunately 

Not to sound like a dick but what's the weather like where you're at? It sounds gay but it interest me %)


----------



## Pharcyde

well lemme start by saying that two days ago it was sunny and 55
yesterday clouds with rain cold

today it went like this;  Rain, Thunder n Rain, Freezing Rain, Snow, Snow n thunder n lightning, and now just rain again!


----------



## Pharcyde

wait its freezing rain again!!!

I suggest to combat drunkeness you
a) eat some pringles
b) rub one out
c) puke maybe?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haha almost snap! If nothing else, we share the same weather.

We had 37F throughout the day which went from sunny to cloudy to rain to hail to sun then rain again. 

Gets boring doesn't it??


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> I suggest to combat drunkeness you
> a) eat some pringles
> b) rub one out
> c) puke maybe?



I'm probably about to do all three.


At the same time.


----------



## Pharcyde

Yes the winter makes me suicidal and here I am coming around ejooying the outdoors without a coat and then BAM!! A hobo killing coldsnap!!!

I would loveto see the video of you doing all three


----------



## Jabberwocky

Unfortunately, due to the fact that I was only born with two arms, I can't do all three AND film it...but if I could I would


----------



## Pharcyde

well you could get aa tripod for the camera, prop the pringles can so you get a constant feed coming in, start whackin it, and then maybe use the other to move the pringles when you start puking


----------



## Slay

i suggest eat some sleep aid and feel happy instead eating stupid pringles


----------



## Kimek

Um, so wheres the free porn?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah I want some too


----------



## Pharcyde

NMI Social Discussion

2008-2008

Beloved Mother, Wife, and Dressmaker

RIP


----------



## Damien

I want some phở.


----------



## New

I want free hair putty. Hemp hair putty.


----------



## Slay

ok dudes, you want free porn? try one of these:
www.askjolene.com (best free porn search engine ever, just enter the keywords)
www.verygoodfuck.com/
www.cliphunter.com
www.okij.com


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice one %)

I like that first one.


----------



## Kimek

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> I want some phở.




phở? you mean that vietnamese noodle food?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think he means poo.


----------



## Damien

Kimek said:
			
		

> phở? you mean that vietnamese noodle food?


OH God! Yes, YESSS! SAY IT AGAIN! (Ya, that's what I meant)


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm starving and looks lovely.


----------



## Slay

%100 healthy american food


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'd take the noddles any day :D


----------



## Damien

Do you have Pho where you love D-row? If so I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Where I love? Or where I live? :D

No I don't think so. Well, I've never seen it anyway. It does look really nice though.


----------



## Johnny blue

Years ago I was a proud bluelighter. I thought the site was no more untill a friend from work directed me here. Proud to be a greenlighter in the best possible message board for people like us, only this time around seems like you've recruited some serious brains in here . More usefull knowledge than many sites combined. Well done indeed


----------



## Slay

^^ things changed while you were gone, take your time and check out whats new


----------



## formanchristopher

I AM the NOOB! Cut a fella some slack, would ya? Seems to me that every single one of you were "noobies" at one time, correct? LOL

 But! I'm easy, and I say when it comes to noobie initiation, BRING IT ON! 
I'm mid 40's, loved heroin for 20+ yrs., and am a gabage can addict as time went on. Today I choose harm reduction, Suboxone, a great psychiatrist, and
proper (legal) meds. Clonipin .5mgs t.i.d., 8mgs Suboxone x 1 a day, Clonidine
and alittle (100mgs) of Zoloft. Nice cocktail when awaking...I promise you! 
Oh wait! Not one to lie, because today I simply don't care if someone doesn't
like me or how I live or who I am, you need also know that I have a beer in my
hand 24/7. Can't forget my love of alcohol!!!
 That's me. A wino, who eats opiates and benzos...legally. Gotta love that!

 Christopher


----------



## Slay

yes i was a noob once, 5 years ago or something


----------



## New

Welcome to Bluelight, guys.


----------



## mramell

*New guy, but....*

Here I am hung with the unenviable title of 'New Guy". However I just don't feel new. I haven't felt new for many years now. In fact, the last time i felt new I was to young to even realize I was new, but at that time I had just managed to make it through the birth canal. They call it being born I believe, but that was the one and only time I think I ever was new. Now I'm new again except this time i don't get the chance at doing my life all over again... Bummer and I was hopping for that too when I signed up.
Oh well and so much for the blues.
I am a former heroin user. i used for about 15 years on and off, mostly on. 5 years ago I dragged my worn out butt to Texas from Ohio because among other things they have some decent methadone clinics in Texas as opposed to Ohio. Ohio has got to be THE single worse state to be a heroin addict, but not for the quality. The quality was good, but treatment is nearly non exsistant and jails there are brutal to addicts, not that jails anywhere else are all that wonderful for addicts.
Anyway, I made it here 5 years ago and have stayed in treatment the entire time. My dose is up to 145 mgs and I hope to reduce that to zero one of these days and maybe sooner than later too..
I wanted to detox for some time, but I was stuck in one of those clinics that more or less use patients for capital gain and care very little if any if you stay clean or not. So I transfered recently to a clinic where they at least act like they care AND i'VE BEEN A PATIENT THERE BEFORE so nothing new. Sorry..CAPSLOCK got to me.
And...I have to go and will write more at a later time. 

Always,
mramell


----------



## Slay

15 years? thats pretty hardcore it only took 2 years to lost its magic for me


----------



## Fry-d-

*Hi! I'm new here....*

Can you hook me up some crack?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

who let the geezer in?


----------



## Fry-d-

I heard the ark is somewhere in quadrant p


----------



## Bob Loblaw




----------



## Slay

Fry-d- said:
			
		

> Can you hook me up some crack?



only if you go down on me


----------



## Rogue Robot

kinky


----------



## Slay

yeah thats right we are kinky and dirty


----------



## Pharcyde

wow so this social is still alive eh?


----------



## Damien

No, it isn't. Now scram!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Prawn toast from the chinese is the bizniss!!!

I know it's about 70% oil but it tastes soooo so nice. Well worth the £3. What's more, they don't care if you take your dog into the place. I dunno if that's cos you're giving them money so they politely put up with it or because they eat dogs so they see it as a meal rather than a pest. Dunno.


----------



## tambourine-man

Neither.  It's because food hygiene standards in Chinese take-aways are non-existent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Tasty food though!


----------



## Pharcyde

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Prawn toast from the chinese is the bizniss!!!
> 
> I know it's about 70% oil but it tastes soooo so nice. Well worth the £3. What's more, they don't care if you take your dog into the place. I dunno if that's cos you're giving them money so they politely put up with it or because they eat dogs so they see it as a meal rather than a pest. Dunno.




Where is this magical chinese place?  across the ocean I suppose?  but just good to know incase Im ever in europe with my dogs


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aw come on, you've surely got chinese takeaways in America?


----------



## Pharcyde

yeah but I havent found one that will let my dogs inside!!!


----------



## delta_9

I love how this is the NMI thread but there aren't any noobs here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> yeah but I havent found one that will let my dogs inside!!!



How hard are you trying? 

I mean...are you REALLY trying? Or just...trying?

Hmm? Hmm?


----------



## Pharcyde

Hmmm, I guess since you put it that way Im not really doing all I could.  BUT, there is a bbq joint round the way that lets me bring my dogs in!!


----------



## Slay

delta_9 said:
			
		

> I love how this is the NMI thread but there aren't any noobs here.



lmao so true:D


----------



## Pharcyde

Well as the oldest posting member on this page I feel it is my duty to point out Bob Loblaw posted and hes a noob


----------



## iwish

Like pink fluffy handcuffs. Soft on the outside, hard metal alloy on the inside


----------



## Slay

oh arrest me with those lol

hey musicjunkie, welcome to this awesome community, see you around


----------



## Slay

this thread needs some pharcyde official welcome pics


----------



## Carsick

iwish said:
			
		

> Like pink fluffy handcuffs. Soft on the outside, hard metal alloy on the inside


Titanium here.


----------



## Slay

knew it, your a narc!!!!!


----------



## Klue

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> yeah but I havent found one that will let my dogs inside!!!


Ever Chinese resturant here in Australia brings the dogs and cats in the back door. Easy access to the chopping blocks and woks 

ZINGGG


----------



## Carsick

Hah, as if.
I can show you my titanium if you like.


----------



## iwish

Are they like these medieval ones? They look like horse stirrups. Mmm freaky...







and painful 
















































































































Just like we like it.


----------



## Carsick

Err, not *quite*.
Think more painful.


----------



## iwish

Fist crunching? Retractable blades? Electrically operated?

G'wan.. show us


----------



## Jabberwocky

Spikes on the inside??


----------



## Slay

*try one of these*


----------



## Carsick

That last one looks familiar.


----------



## iwish

What does #2 and #4 do?


----------



## Slay

i have no idea they are just some random torture devices


----------



## Pharcyde

Slay said:
			
		

> this thread needs some pharcyde official welcome pics



Ask an ye shall recieve!!!

Its kinda hard to read but if you have problems I will transcribe

























These gems were to be released on noobs tonight but I honored slays request so I will have to find new ones.   Oh and I will be welcoming a new batch tonight after I drink my economic stimulis check away, so be ready for some mad mod editing


----------



## iwish

lol, that last one looks like its got cotton hanging off it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Look at these:






You had to put the shoes on and then stand on your tip toes for as long as you could until you couldn't do it any longer and when you put the back of your feet down the spikes came up through the bottom of the shoe and into your heel.


----------



## Slay

^^ thats a very cool one deathrow, amazing device
there are much more cuffs right here


----------



## iwish

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Slay

the op will never post to bl again after figure out his/her intro thread turn to a horror show lol


----------



## Slay

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> so be ready for some mad mod editing



haha you wish, i'm always here, watching your every move


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ go to sleep!


----------



## iwish

ahaha! aww come back MusicJunkie! We won't use these on you..... unless you displease us


----------



## Carsick

I was just thinking that.


----------



## flat line

christina richie...yum...yum. Wht at tramp.


----------



## iwish

^ Luckily you were there to chain her up Sam


----------



## iwish

Wayne Gale said:
			
		

> Eat Him Alive!!!



Also, mission accomplished


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've been spending the last hour reading up on medieval torture devices :D Thank God I wasn't alive back then. Some of them are completely brutal:



> "The brazen bull is an execution/torture device designed in ancient Greece. Perillos of Athens, a brass-founder proposed to Phalaris, Tyrant of Agrigentum, the invention of a new means for executing criminals; accordingly, he cast a brazen bull, made totally of brass, hollow, with a door in the side. The condemned was shut up in the bull and a fire was set under it, heating the metal until it became "red hot" and causing the person inside to slowly roast to death. So that 'nothing unseemly might spoil his feasting', Phalaris commanded that the bull be designed in such a way that its smoke rose in spicy clouds of incense. The head of the ox was designed with a complex system of tubes and stops so that the prisoner's screams were converted into sounds like the bellowing of an infuriated bull. "


----------



## Slay

wow spooky

this is great read about torture by the way


----------



## delta_9

I saw a really cool episode of modern marvels on the history chanel about torture devices.  Not really that "modern" though, since all the shit was like 500 years old


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> the op will never post to bl again after figure out his/her intro thread turn to a horror show lol



No kidding!  S/he said they were already scared, and you guys go on talking about torture devices!


----------



## Carsick

I thought I was quite restrained.


----------



## iwish

Yeah. It could've been alot worse wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Carsick

Indeed 'steeples fingers like an arch villain'


----------



## iwish




----------



## Slay

some gibberings moved unsuccessfuly lol stupid iexplorer


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hehe :D

I think I've found the worst torture device:






They tied rope to your limbs and pulled you down onto the spike. Ooyaah!


----------



## iwish

^  i saw that one yesterday!! The Judas Cradle. All that talk made me dwell upon medieval torture devices. Apparently there were a lot of infections caused by the unwashed spike.


----------



## iwish

The Pear of Anguish was used during the Middle Ages as a way to torture women who conducted a miscarriage, liars, blasphemers and homosexuals. 

A pear-shaped instrument was inserted into one of the victim's orifices: the vagina for women, the anus for homosexuals and the mouth for liars and blasphemers.

The instrument consisted of four leaves that slowly separated from each other as the torturer turned the screw at the top. It was the torturer's decision to simply tear the skin or expand the "pear" to its maximum and mutilate the victim.

The Pear of Anguish was usually very adorned to differentiate between the anal, vaginal and oral pears. They also varied in size accordingly.

This torture very rarely provoked death


----------



## Slay

thats soo hardcore deathrow it reminds me vlad the impaler. impaling is in fact an ottoman thing. ottomans have such interesting torture techniques, i googled but couldnt find an english source though


----------



## iwish

ottomans? aren't they the things that you put your feet on at the end of the couch? 

lol


----------



## Slay

yeah lol it was also an ancient empire


----------



## iwish

I was gonna say! Impaled by an ottoman... oh noes!


----------



## Slay




----------



## iwish

Ahhh, tis all making sense now.


----------



## Pharcyde

To the ottomans:  Kiss your prince Ferdinand goodbye bitches!!! Serbia!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

where the n00bs at?


----------



## New

I'm guessing the noobs are posting in other parts of the site...when they should be posting a bit in here.


----------



## Slay

maybe we should better change the title to free drugs instead free porn



			
				Pharcyde said:
			
		

> To the ottomans:  Kiss your prince Ferdinand goodbye bitches!!! Serbia!!!



loooooooool poor prince


----------



## iwish

Slay said:
			
		

> maybe we should better change the title to free drugs instead free porn



Yeah, they'll be coming in the thousands. Could be dangerous! :D


----------



## iwish

I see MusicJunkie still only has 1 post. 

eek :S


----------



## Slay

iwish said:
			
		

> Yeah, they'll be coming in the thousands. Could be dangerous! :D



rofl yeah so true:D:D:D


----------



## iwish

I think we should have a thread dedicated to medieval torture devices.

I cbf to utfse so I'll do it later


----------



## Slay

yeah but not in nmi


----------



## iwish

i kno i kno


----------



## Slay

suggestions always appreciated though


----------



## iwish

Beaten by the mod stick


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'd love a thread on torture devices. Maybe in Second Opinion or something? 

Volunteers for creating it and looking like a creepy bastard :D (i'll be the first to post in it though. I've developed a small fascination with the subject after this thread)


----------



## iwish

I'm so down! I don't mind being "that" person  Ok..  so in Second Opinion you think?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah Second Opinion seems like as good a place as any %)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well done iwish


----------



## iwish

We love it


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is that you in your profile pic? I demand a larger version...


----------



## iwish

aye, tis me  any larger and 'twould be a little too revealing & quite unladylike


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can deal with that 

Hey I hope Second Opinion was the right place for that thread. I mean, they've other threads in there like the Girly Thread where it's just discussion no real question so...


----------



## Slay

if it get closed we pay pennywise to reopen it nice thread iwish


----------



## iwish

If things get rough they can always move it to the Science & Technology forum. Because technically these terms encompass a wide array of physical manifestations such as the bashing rocks together to make an arrow head.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bump


----------



## Pharcyde

Hey guess what guise, it was fucking snowing here!!! I shit you not!


----------



## h.a.

Hmm, what does this make me the second noob to post in the noob thread lol.  I have, however, learned more about torture devices in the last few minutes than I've ever desired to know.  If that was the free porn advertised I'm rather dissapointed   For some reason that one with the guy being pulled down on the big spike reminds me of the southpark with the whore-off between Paris Hilton and Mr Slave.
My interest in the lounge has been whetted (live dangerously, I say).
Nice to meet y'all, see you around.
h.a.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Success :D

pharcyde - what?? Snow? That must be MOST depressing in the middle of May.

By the way, I made this point in a thread in EADD but I was looking at weather forecasts randomly and came across a weekly forecast for Houston, Texas this week and it was 25-26celicus AT NIGHT. How the fuck do you sleep in that? Seriously.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> By the way, I made this point in a thread in EADD but I was looking at weather forecasts randomly and came across a weekly forecast for Houston, Texas this week and it was 25-26celicus AT NIGHT. How the fuck do you sleep in that? Seriously.



air conditioning or fans.  

really, that's not all that bad.  it gets worse where i am in the middle of july, and i suspect it gets worse in tx about that time, too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think that's insane. Does the air-con help that much? Do you not just end up sleeping in a big sticky mess of sweat? I don't think I'd even be able to fall asleep in that. I'd be tossing and turning all night.


----------



## Slay

power to create life, four letters attached, its called tetragrammaton!!
everything came from the light


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I think that's insane. Does the air-con help that much? Do you not just end up sleeping in a big sticky mess of sweat? I don't think I'd even be able to fall asleep in that. I'd be tossing and turning all night.



it gets REALLY humid in the summer where i live (about 90%), so air conditioning really does help particularly with keeping the humidity down in our house.  we usually keep our air-con set at about 70F during the summer when it's really hot out.  right now, though, it's about 60F, so it's a little chilly for this time of year here.


----------



## h.a.

"yod he vau he" he cried and all the world was consumed in the fire of I Am!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Slay said:
			
		

> power to create life, four letters attached, its called tetragrammaton!!
> everything came from the light



I'm a bit confused... 8(


----------



## h.a.

Qabala.  Judaic roots but mainly used by fans the whole Golden Dawn system of magick... or thelemites I suppose are more "in" these days with the young folk


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ what in the hell are you carrying on about?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's confused :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

so am i, but i had to ask.


----------



## h.a.

you must pass through initiation between the pillars of jachin and boaz.  Silence!


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ are you one of those bl rambler types who goes from forum to forum preaching your word and not making a lick of sense to anyone?


----------



## Slay

h.a. said:
			
		

> Qabala.  Judaic roots but mainly used by fans the whole Golden Dawn system of magick... or thelemites I suppose are more "in" these days with the young folk



i'm not into thelema but i LOVE aleister crowley

deathrow that pic is a depiction of creation of the universe in judaism. in judaism (and in christianity of course) its believed that everything came from a light (and god said: "let there be light" genesis 1/3)  its simply the construction of the universe set by god

tetragrammaton means a word with four letters, they are /yhvh/ the unpronouncable name of god (yahwe, "i'm who i'm" exodus 3 (moses and burning bush)).

its believed that one can "create" life if he/she can find the correct "formula" of the word - in ancient times there are rabbis who could gain this information and used it for creating "golems" (artificial creatures made from wood etc).

hell i talk too much so what i was trying to say is, god (whatever you call him, allah, eloha etc) made everything and this is soo cool:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ah ok, yeah I know what you're talking about now.

Personally, I don't believe a single bit of it. I prefer science over religion 9 times out of 10 if not 10 times out of 10.

Religion can pose interesting philisophical questions which can be fun to discuss over a few beers but that's the only place it has in my life really.


----------



## Slay

its fun though:D i'm not into god related stuff that much but i love demonology, i found it very interesting and entertaining as well


----------



## Jabberwocky

Each to their own %)


----------



## h.a.

I've studied most of the mystical and magickal traditions because they are concerned with altering one's state of consciousness at will (the definition of magick).  I had hoped to find a way to basically explore the antipodes of my mind without needing to score substances and be an outlaw always on the run from Johnny Law 
But drugs are quicker, easier, and more fun.  I'm lazy and impatient


----------



## Slay

now this thread definitely needs an aleister crowley pic!!!




aleister crowly the master therion, the magus, fortuneteller, druggie, prophet, translator, yoga master, poet, writer, artist and many more


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sounds like an interesting fellow. What's that device he's holding onto? Looks like a torture device :D


----------



## h.a.

IAO Pan!!!


----------



## Slay

oh i dunno i'm not into his thelema stuff


----------



## Slay

everything you need to know about crowley


----------



## h.a.

I always liked Crowley.  He was an asshole and egomaniac but he's entertaining.


----------



## Pharcyde

> pharcyde - what?? Snow? That must be MOST depressing in the middle of May.



Its the truth


----------



## Rogue Robot

brrrrrrrr. snow.


----------



## Pharcyde

Indeed three days of rain followed by one day of snow, then three more days of rain.  I almost lost my mind


----------



## ladyinthesky

at least you are getting rain, we are in a drought down here
cant even water our lawns really


----------



## Slay

it would be soo cool if it snow here too


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> it would be soo cool if it snow here too



i will totally trade you, though i have absolutely no clue where you are.  anyway,  snow is brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ladyinthesky

^i saw snow for a week and was depressed the whole time
i love my florida weather, but we need rain BAD


----------



## Slay

eras3r said:
			
		

> i will totally trade you, though i have absolutely no clue where you are.  anyway,  snow is brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



where i live in summers its usually 40 c and it doesnt snow that much in winters


----------



## Slay

*praise the dead!!!*

zombie, zombie, zombie, zombie, zombie nation!!!




"what daa fffff..."


----------



## Jabberwocky

I love that song :D

Hey lady, there's plenty of water here. We could set up an intricate pipe system which goes under the Atlantic ocean. I'll pump the water over to you and you can make everyone jealous by watering your lawn as often as you like %)


----------



## felix

Slay said:
			
		

> everything you need to know about crowley


hey slay, in 2 weeks time (job situation permitting) i'll be staying very near Boleskine House where he used to live. the rockness festival is right next to it.


----------



## Slay

hell your soooo lucky, dude take some pics for me:D


----------



## StayinAwake

/swan dives in head first

I think I learn something new everyday here. I never of him before. ^^^

YIKES!! Don't whip me too hard mmk?  
HOWEVER. I am going to read the link.

Oh, about me. Frida Kahlo is my bitch. She is the peanut to my butter. The jelly to my bread. MMk. Rambling on.  Hence the avatar-ige


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> zombie, zombie, zombie, zombie, zombie nation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what daa fffff..."



i  this movie.  lots.


----------



## felix

^ have you ever seen 'spaced'?


----------



## Slay

eras3r said:
			
		

> i  this movie.  lots.


yeah me too one of the most funny movie i ever watched


----------



## Rogue Robot

felix said:
			
		

> ^ have you ever seen 'spaced'?



of course!   i always like showing friends the episode where they go to the rave just because i think tyres is hilarious.

slay, have you seen 'spaced'?


----------



## StayinAwake

felix said:
			
		

> ^ have you ever seen 'spaced'?



No but I have been to space.


I kid.


----------



## Slay

eras3r said:
			
		

> slay, have you seen 'spaced'?


oh no  my network only have bbc, bbc prime and some other weird british channels lol but if you guys like it that much i better start downloading some episodes:D



			
				StayinAwake said:
			
		

> No but I have been to space.


i have been space, many times before, all i need is a rig and a vial of k:D


----------



## h.a.

"I'm late for a freaky, freaky part-y"
"where's the party David Bowie?"
"It's in space, Bret.  It's in space."


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> oh no  my network only have bbc, bbc prime and some other weird british channels lol but if you guys like it that much i better start downloading some episodes:D



i enjoyed it, but most of my friends didn't.  then again, hardly any of them are into british comedies, so...

if that's your thing, do it up, slay!


----------



## Slay

only british comedian i know is rowan atkinson lol and it was funny as far as i can remember cuz it was a very long time ago


----------



## Rogue Robot

give it a try, then.


----------



## Slay

i'm on it right now:D

felix: i was wondering when are you gonna become an admin:D


----------



## felix

Slay said:
			
		

> felix: i was wondering when are you gonna become an admin:D


haha :D

i can't see that happening any time soon. it would depend on the money. %)


----------



## Slay

lol i'm sure youll get it, eventually:D


----------



## Slay

i just found a semi naked pic of new while surfin one of old nudie threads:D oh dude youll be missed


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haha really? 

Hopefully this 4 month programme will get everything sorted for him.


----------



## Slay

yeah, i found some more nude pics of him in the same thread:D
hope he'll be doing ok and he start contributing again soon


----------



## Slay

eras3r: dont you have a bully thread in college and university? i utse but couldnt find


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> eras3r: dont you have a bully thread in college and university? i utse but couldnt find



bully thread?  like people beating up other people kind of bullies?

not that i've ever seen, and the search pulled nothing up for me either.


----------



## Slay

yeah i was hoping to find a bully-support mega thread or something lol just curiosity


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> yeah i was hoping to find a bully-support mega thread or something lol just curiosity



do i need to go over there and bully your bullies?


----------



## Slay

oh you dont wanna bully here, they probably shoot you and rape your dead body


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> oh you dont wanna bully here, they probably shoot you and rape your dead body



i'd at least get some good coffee and food prior to the acts of necrophilia. :D


----------



## Slay

lol indeed xxxx food is awesome, i'm a fast food addict though but foreign people i met over the years always told about how food is awesome lol there are 3 things foreign people love about here: food, drugstores and hookah coffees:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> lol indeed xxxx food is awesome, i'm a fast food addict though but foreign people i met over the years always told about how food is awesome lol there are 3 things foreign people love about here: food, drugstores and hookah coffees:D



i    shawarma/döner kebab.  i may have to venture out this week to get some.  the "how do you like your coffee" thread made me really hungry for turkish food.


----------



## Slay

oh yeah i love kebap/doner too (i never heard shawarma though had to wiki it) why always yummy food supposed to be unhealthy lol


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> oh yeah i love kebap/doner too (i never heard shawarma though had to wiki it) why always yummy food supposed to be unhealthy lol



i weigh it out as there are totally worse things i could be eating when i give into those weird cravings once in a while.


----------



## Rogue Robot

we should probably bring our doner/shawarma discussion here.  food is always a good topic in social threads, right?


----------



## Slay

oh yeah but i should edit the parts of the conversation about where i live first
edit: done:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> oh yeah but i should edit the parts of the conversation about where i live first
> edit: done:D



your secret is safe! :D


----------



## Slay

danke - see i'm german


----------



## Rogue Robot

i saw some german kid in the thread felix linked me about DR.


----------



## Slay

the only germans i'm interested in is................................

*NSFW*:


----------



## lilczey

where is this free porn u speak of


----------



## Slay

^^


			
				Slay said:
			
		

> ok dudes, you want free porn? try one of these:
> www.askjolene.com (best free porn search engine ever, just enter the keywords)
> www.verygoodfuck.com/
> www.cliphunter.com
> www.okij.com



bump for porn addicts


----------



## Rogue Robot

where all the noobs at!?


----------



## Slay

noobs usually dont post here i better change the title to "free drugs" instead "free porn" lol


----------



## StayinAwake

Slay said:
			
		

> noobs usually dont post here i better change the title to "free drugs" instead "free porn" lol


Good idea. Who needs porn when you have pills?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> noobs usually dont post here



true, sadly.  

btw, good morning, slay.


----------



## iwish

StayinAwake is my favourite noobatron


----------



## StayinAwake

iwish said:
			
		

> StayinAwake is my favourite noobatron


Sawweet!

I feel special /blushes *HUGGLES* 


lol


----------



## Rogue Robot

*~*pLuR*~*


----------



## Slay

stayinawake is the luckiest noob 
hey eras3r indeed its morning now, here, 5:00 am lol:D


----------



## StayinAwake

Slay said:
			
		

> stayinawake is the luckiest noob
> hey eras3r indeed its morning now, here, 5:00 am lol:D


Really? Because iwish lurves meh?

/blushes


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> hey eras3r indeed its morning now, here, 5:00 am lol



i've just noticed that all of my fellow mods, smods, and admin are on COMPLETELY different time zones than i am.


----------



## Slay

lol same here:D


----------



## Slay

i think the closest (s)mods are in uk


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> lol same here:D



well, at least most of them are going through the same day you are.    it's still monday here.


----------



## Slay

StayinAwake said:
			
		

> Really? Because iwish lurves meh?
> 
> /blushes


no becuz you have the cutest avatar


----------



## felix

which state do you live in again?

maybe if you stop being 'invisible' you won't feel so lonely


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> no becuz you have the cutest avatar



you keep switching yours!  you're as bad as tlb!  :D


----------



## Slay

eras3r said:
			
		

> well, at least most of them are going through the same day you are.    it's still monday here.


that always confuses me


----------



## iwish

StayinAwake said:
			
		

> Really? Because iwish lurves meh?
> 
> /blushes




I hope that's what he meant.  

And I think that's what he better have meant 

But I know that's what he meant


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> that always confuses me



why's that?


----------



## Slay

hope the new title make noobs pay some attention lol:D


----------



## Slay

eras3r said:
			
		

> why's that?


well, its tuesday here but in some other country its a different day


----------



## StayinAwake

Caught my attention. I wish I were a suicide girl.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> well, its tuesday here but in some other country its a different day



that's what happens when when the earth turns around.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> hope the new title make noobs pay some attention lol:D



lol oh no.  i can see where this is going to go.  well, maybe...


----------



## Slay

StayinAwake said:
			
		

> Caught my attention. I wish I were a suicide girl.


anyone can be a suicidegirl, all you need is shit load of tattoos and piercings


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> anyone can be a suicidegirl, all you need is shit load of tattoos and piercings



there's one that lives here.  she's kind of a bitch, and not in that cute defiant punk rock kinda way, either.  stayinawake, don't be a bitch.  k?


----------



## Slay

i wanna be a suicideboy


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> i wanna be a suicideboy



do you have tats and lots of piercings?


----------



## Slay

no i dont
used to have piercings but no tattoo - its against my religion


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> no i dont
> used to have piercings but no tattoo - its against my religion



well, we'll just draw all over you with markers then.


----------



## Rogue Robot

so, mz_thizzle's noob appears to have ran off.  is she able to adopt a new one?


----------



## Slay

oh no i'm not a tattoo type person but i guess if i pierced myself enouh - like this guy i can be one:D

*NSFW*:


----------



## StayinAwake

eras3r said:
			
		

> there's one that lives here.  she's kind of a bitch, and not in that cute defiant punk rock kinda way, either.  stayinawake, don't be a bitch.  k?


K.


----------



## Slay

eras3r said:
			
		

> so, mz_thizzle's noob appears to have ran off.  is she able to adopt a new one?



probably she's highly noob-friendly


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> oh no i'm not a tattoo type person but i guess if i pierced myself enouh - like this guy i can be one:D



plz don't.  gross.


----------



## StayinAwake

I haven't had the PLEASURE of running across anyone that isn't noob friendly. Not yet...


----------



## Slay

nsfw tags added no worries


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> probably she's highly noob-friendly



i told her to tackle a new one.  if her noob returns, he goes back into the available for adoption bin.


----------



## Slay

iwish said:
			
		

> I hope that's what he meant.
> 
> And I think that's what he better have meant
> 
> But I know that's what he meant


what i meant is obvious


----------



## Rogue Robot

she's reading too far into your words!  run!!!


----------



## iwish

*NSFW*: 



I feel sick    

And theres strange men in my living room banging on the walls and talking in loud voices


----------



## Rogue Robot

they want your soul.  you should just give it to them.  then they'll go away.


----------



## iwish

eras3r said:
			
		

> she's reading too far into your words!



That's the essence of iwish, a wish, the wishing well

Flip a coin, neither heads nor tails, just don't through it away. Or do. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Rogue Robot

are you some kind of witch, iwish?


----------



## iwish

Yes, I'm Luna Lovegood from the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Rogue Robot

she weirded me out.


----------



## Slay

maybe its time for her to take her chlorpromazine


----------



## Rogue Robot

yikes!  maybe she has hiccups.


----------



## iwish

eras3r said:
			
		

> she weirded me out.



Where's your will to be weird?


----------



## Slay

chlorpromazine ftw fuck atypical antipsychotics
since i'm a chronic psychosis sufferer i'm good at eating antipsychotics


----------



## Rogue Robot

iwish said:
			
		

> Where's your will to be weird?



i'm weird in my own little eras3r way.   i'm told i'm a little like juno, from that movie, um, juno.


----------



## iwish

You screwed Michael Cera? Now I'm just jealous.


----------



## Rogue Robot

ew.  no.


----------



## Slay

oh i just downloaded party monster and very surprised seeing macaulay culkin in the movie, gonna watch it soon


----------



## iwish

eras3r said:
			
		

> ew.  no.



What you mean ew? He's adorable.


----------



## Rogue Robot

iwish said:
			
		

> What you mean ew? He's adorable.



he makes me feel like a pedophile.


----------



## felix

the suicide girls are mostly pretty hot, but their so-called individuality is anything but. they all have to fit into a very narrow definition of an acceptable 'look' before they are accepted into the fold. 

if anyone has a free pass, i'd love the opportunity to investigate futher. %)


----------



## Rogue Robot

felix said:
			
		

> the suicide girls are mostly pretty hot, but their so-called individuality is anything but. they all have to fit into a very narrow definition of an acceptable 'look' before they are accepted into the fold.
> 
> if anyone has a free pass, i'd love the opportunity to investigate futher. %)



it didn't used to be so elitist.  i quit looking when it got all popular.  not to sound like a snob or an elitist myself, but it kind of lost it's sparkle when it got all popular.

however, i _may_ be able to help you out felix.  let me investigate a bit.


----------



## Slay

felix said:
			
		

> the suicide girls are mostly pretty hot, but their so-called individuality is anything but. they all have to fit into a very narrow definition of an acceptable 'look' before they are accepted into the fold.
> 
> if anyone has a free pass, i'd love the opportunity to investigate futher. %)



dude if you want i can send you my sg pic collection finely pirated from p2ps
(i have shit load of them)


----------



## felix

woah! all offers gratefully received, thanks! :D


----------



## Slay

fine then, i have to go now, when i come back i'll send them to you (in a few hours)


----------



## Rogue Robot

great.  tornado warnings again.

can i move in with one of you two?


----------



## Slay

holy fuck what do you do when that kinda thing happens?


----------



## Rogue Robot

wait for it to come, and go to the basement or a closet.  somewhere where glass can't hit you or things can't fall on you.

i haven't been in one for about 4 years, but the past couple of days have been really weird here.  it looks like the weather is finally passing, and there weren't any tornadoes.  but, i still don't want to think about being in one again.


----------



## Slay

mate that sounds really scary why dont you move to a safer state?


----------



## Rogue Robot

because it rarely happens.  and it's cheap to live here.  and i like i there.  and my family's here.  and other stuff.


----------



## Rogue Robot

it's iwish's birthday, btw.  felix, send her some of your nudies.


----------



## felix

which state?

answer me this time 

i don't have anyone to take any nudies, sorry.


----------



## Slay

hell, title explains itself


----------



## Rogue Robot

birthday party without the birthday girl!


----------



## Slay

word


----------



## Rogue Robot




----------



## Slay

oh is that a real cake? if so it looks yummy as hell:D fuck it i'd eat it anyway


----------



## Rogue Robot

probably.  i've seen some weird ass looking cakes before.


----------



## Slay

im totally a sweet addict by the way:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

i'm not much of a sweets person, but i will give into some dark dark dark chocolate once in a while.


----------



## Slay

word:D im a big fun of any kinda chocolate
white chocolate is my fav  tho


----------



## Rogue Robot

you're making me hungry!


----------



## Slay

i'm already dying to eat some sweet but dont have any and its too late and nearest 7/11 is far far away lol


----------



## Rogue Robot

sweet but?


----------



## Rogue Robot

what is sweet but, slay!?  is it jammy's butt!?


----------



## Slay

...but dont have any


----------



## Rogue Robot

what is it!?  if you're not going to tell me, i'm going to go eat my shawarma.


----------



## Slay

i mean anything tastes sweet


----------



## Rogue Robot

o!  that's all you had to say.  i didn't know if you meant like sticky buns or some sweet breads or what!


----------



## Slay

Slay said:
			
		

> i'm already dying to eat some sweet but dont have any and its too late and nearest 7/11 is far far away lol


are you having trouble with viewing posts or something


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> are you having trouble with viewing posts or something



no, i think i misread it, actually.


----------



## Slay

lol
i wonder what deathrow and new doing right this second


----------



## Rogue Robot

i don't know!

what about felix?  he's probably playing grand theft auto in his underoos sipping on some grape kool aid.


----------



## Slay

he's viewing his cp, he probably wont tell us what he's up to:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

well, he's still in underoos and drinking grape kool aid, i suspect.


----------



## Slay

loool
party girl is online


----------



## Rogue Robot

yes she is!  i hope she sees our surprise!


----------



## iwish

HERE SHE IS!!!! 

Fashionably late 


Hai Guys & Girls!! 

Let's get our party on in NMI


----------



## iwish

...guys?


----------



## Rogue Robot

math homework.  sorry.


----------



## iwish

It's ok, I can play by myself. 



_Ring a ring a rosey
A pocketful of posies
ah-tishoo, ah-tishoo.
We all fall down.​_


----------



## Rogue Robot

i should've had you help me, iwish.  with my homework, that is.


----------



## Rogue Robot

You're no mod!  You just pretend to be one!


----------



## VerbalTruist

Yeah!

I gots my modstick!

And I uses it hard!

Any greenlighter who chooses to be in my program will immediately see the benefits in their Bluelight life.


----------



## Slay

he's ruling his forum with the iron fist


----------



## VerbalTruist

Yes, indeed I do!

Unlike some of us...*cough*


----------



## Rogue Robot

i mod.


----------



## Slay

i'm ruling my forum with a pink silk fist


----------



## VerbalTruist

Is that like an iPod? 

iMod, another truly useless device from corporate America.

I feel dirty after being in NMI.

Like... *shudder*


----------



## Slay

dont worry eras3r and i will wash your sins away, remember fire cleans everything, even deadly sins


----------



## VerbalTruist

We can wash her sins away together...

You are a chick right?  I'm pretty sure you are, but whatevs.  I'm alwaysdown for group sex.


----------



## Slay

eras3r is a guy, not a chick


----------



## VerbalTruist

Slay!  DUDE!

This is totally  unacceptable...I'm ashamed of you.


----------



## Slay

lol why?


----------



## VerbalTruist

I am the master derailer! 

Good night Bluelight!


----------



## Slay

i need my answer when you come back lol
goodnight to you too - oh its 10:00 in the morning here


----------



## fizzle

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> Is that like an iPod?
> 
> iMod, another truly useless device from corporate America.


iMod, your own hand-held, pocket sized moderator...?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> iMod, your own hand-held, pocket sized moderator...?



it's a pocket-sized retractable moderator stick!  if only i had a real one.


----------



## fizzle

Would that be useful? Are your modsticks heavy and bulky?


----------



## felix

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> iMod, your own hand-held, pocket sized moderator...?


sounds like noddy. bless him, the cute little dude.


----------



## Slay

will deathrow come back today?


----------



## felix

according to the staff calendar, it looks like he'll be back tonight. for those of us in a normal time zone :D that means in about 12 hours time. 

speaking of which, i'm heading off for the rockness festival in a few hours time, and i'll be gone until monday night. 






http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=361260

woo-hoo!


----------



## Slay

underworld, felix da housecat, david guetta wooowwzzz
dammit you lucky scottish cunt (see i talk like scottish too)


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Take me with you, Felix!  

(that's an awesome lineup, you lucky sob)


----------



## felix

also headlining both nights is '*molly*', some of you may have heard of her. %) 

i'm also dying to see roisin murphy, soulwax/2 many djs, and THE ORB!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> Would that be useful? Are your modsticks heavy and bulky?



yes.  i club people with them caveman style.


----------



## Rogue Robot

have fun felix!


----------



## Slay

here are some suicidechicks

*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## Slay

more to come!!!
anyone know adult pic  hosting site by the way?


----------



## Slay

ps: dont tell me to use the shitty fotofap!!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

have you asked any of the loungers?


----------



## Slay

lol no i havent


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hiyas!!


----------



## Slay

wowowowowowowoowow
welcome back to the party dude

how was the trip?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haha hey man! Good to be back. 

Yeah it was good thanks, I had great fun. I'm glad I only went for a week though. There were so many of us that even after 7 days personalities were already starting to clash etc. Two weeks woulda been too much. Good fun though. Greek drivers are fucking nutters though. I nearly soiled myself about 5 times on one short taxi journey 

Good to get some hot weather though %)


----------



## Rogue Robot

welcome back!   sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Slay

deathrow: i never been to greece but my friends been there and they said its an awesome place did you try any ouzo or greek raki:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cheers era3er. Yeah it is a nice place Slay. Didn't try any ouzo but I had the local beer which was nice %) 

Yamas!!

(that's the only greek word I learned :D )


----------



## Slay

and what does it mean


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nothing bad :D

I think it means the same as "cheers". You say it when you take a drink or whatever.


----------



## Slay

its such a bad thing, my country is very close to there but i dont know anything about them, most of the people here are greek-haters and all i know about them is their drinks and dog fights between our air forces and theirs lol


----------



## Damien

felix said:
			
		

> according to the staff calendar, it looks like he'll be back tonight. for those of us in a normal time zone :D that means in about 12 hours time.
> 
> speaking of which, i'm heading off for the rockness festival in a few hours time, and i'll be gone until monday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=361260
> 
> woo-hoo!


Lucky Bastid! Give us a review when you get back, please!


----------



## Slay

congrats damien i heard you'll have something very special soon


----------



## Carsick

Slay said:
			
		

> *NSFW*:


That's Amy!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Slay said:
			
		

> its such a bad thing, my country is very close to there but i dont know anything about them, most of the people here are greek-haters and all i know about them is their drinks and dog fights between our air forces and theirs lol



Funny you should say that. We were out one night and for about 2 hours there were fighter jets flying overhead. Not a clue what kind or from which country because it was dark but they were going _fast_ and sounded amazing :D


----------



## Slay

Carsick said:
			
		

> That's Amy!


hell i really dont memorize their names


----------



## Slay

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that. We were out one night and for about 2 hours there were fighter jets flying overhead. Not a clue what kind or from which country because it was dark but they were going _fast_ and sounded amazing :D



yeah jets have amazing sounds, specially when they are flying low, absolutely mind blowing


----------



## Rogue Robot

good morning!  er, afternoon?!?


----------



## Slay

good evening


----------



## Rogue Robot

i seem to have overslept.


----------



## Slay

noone is perfect


----------



## Rogue Robot

true.  and i'll be doing it again tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## Slay

sleep is the cheapest drug ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

i love sleep a little too much.  srsly!


----------



## Slay

hell me too:D not normal sleep though i'm a big fun of downer-induced dreamless sleeps%) dreams make me feel kinda weird


----------



## Rogue Robot

sleep period 

i wanted cereal, and we're out of milk.  WHAT KIND OF DAY IS THIS?!


----------



## Slay

order some milk?


----------



## Rogue Robot

order?

getting milk involves me leaving, and i'm pretty content in boxer shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Slay

order from grocery store?
(i'm not sure this is the correct name or not, where i live there are stores you can call and order things like soda, milk, butter, chips, bread anything food related)


----------



## Rogue Robot

nope.  i have to get off my fat ass and go to the store, walk around, gather my items, and then pay.


----------



## Slay

so you ALWAYS go to the store EVERY TIME??


----------



## Rogue Robot

yes.


----------



## Slay

oh what kind of weird place you live lol
i also heard doormen in the states dont carry your garbage and dont bring you milk and the morning paper


----------



## Carsick

Slay said:
			
		

> hell i really dont memorize their names


I didn't memorize names. I know her.


----------



## Slay

lol


----------



## Carsick

I didn't know she'd done SG, but I know about some of her videos and other photo shoots she's done.
I wonder if the number of girls I know who've done those kind of shoots is representative or if I just meet those kinds of girls.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> oh what kind of weird place you live lol
> i also heard doormen in the states dont carry your garbage and dont bring you milk and the morning paper



having milk brought to your door requires big bucks.


----------



## Slay

no shit??? srsly?????


----------



## Slay

Carsick said:
			
		

> I didn't know she'd done SG, but I know about some of her videos and other photo shoots she's done.
> I wonder if the number of girls I know who've done those kind of shoots is representative or if I just meet those kinds of girls.


if you now any sg invite them to bl


----------



## Carsick

I did suggest it to her just after a conversation where I had to explain that MDMA doesn't drain your spinal fluid.


----------



## Slay

rofl:D:D:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> no shit??? srsly?????



yeah, there's only one company that really does it here and their delivery charge isn't really bad.  their dairy products are really good, admittedly, but it's not something i could afford on a student budget as a weekly expense.


----------



## Slay

that really sucks dude


----------



## Carsick

Tescos deliver free here if you spend over £25 or something like that.


----------



## Rogue Robot

such is life.    we're getting food shortly.  i'll probably grab some milk while we're out.


----------



## Slay

good to hear that:D


----------



## Slay

carsick where are you from?


----------



## Carsick

Uk.


----------



## Slay

oh my dream country:D


----------



## Carsick

Heh, it's ok.


----------



## Slay

where from uk by the way?


----------



## Carsick

South Coast.


----------



## Slay

is it close to london


----------



## Carsick

It's the UK, pretty much everything is close to London really.
I'm less than 80 miles south of London, if that helps.


----------



## Slay

it would be easier if you just post the city you live in


----------



## Carsick

I expect it would.


----------



## Slay

so i guess its a secret


----------



## Carsick

It's certainly not a secret, I'm just feeling elusive.


----------



## Slay

thats ok


----------



## Rogue Robot

mmm food is good.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Does it begin with a B, Carsick??


----------



## Slay

brixton?
*edit* i just found out that brixton isnt a city lol


----------



## Carsick

I don't live in a city, but I live about halfway between 2.


----------



## Rogue Robot

iwish, you're blowing up my user cp.


----------



## Rogue Robot

near brighton?


----------



## Carsick

Brighton is not far to the south of London, and I'm not far to the south of London too, so yes, but that helps you no more than saying I'm near to London.


----------



## Rogue Robot

oh i thought you said on the south coast.


----------



## Carsick

I am. You can't get much more on the south coast than I am.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i've come to the conclusion you live in a row boat or a cardboard box floating in the channel.


----------



## Carsick

Solent. The channel is about 5 miles away.


----------



## Slay

carsick we just located your place, dont even try to run away, mi6 is on the way!!


----------



## Carsick

T'is ok, the most interesting thing in the house is some paracetamol mush.


----------



## Slay

fine then

all your apap belong to us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carsick

Have fun with it, I think there's about 30 grams in the box behind me.


----------



## Slay

may i ask what the hell are you doing with 30 g of apap


----------



## Carsick

Nothing now, but previously I was making sure there were no impurities in it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Slay said:
			
		

> brixton?
> *edit* i just found out that brixton isnt a city lol



And it certainly isn't 80 miles from London :D


----------



## Slay

i googled brixton and looks like its a cool place


----------



## Slay

oh you know i'm a big fun of jack higgins and he tells so much about london in his books


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> And it certainly isn't 80 miles from London :D



blasphemy!  you're not allowed to use miles as a measurement!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alrighty....

*gets his calculator out*

"And it certainly isn't 128,747 metres from London..."

How's that? :D


----------



## Carsick

Google isn't a calculator.


----------



## Rogue Robot

or 128.747 km.   see, i know your backwards metric system!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Carsick said:
			
		

> Google isn't a calculator.



It's the only calculator I've got  

It also doubles as my dictionary.


----------



## Carsick

I bet that's why Americanised spellings are gradually becoming so dominant.


----------



## Rogue Robot

we're taking over, and you love it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Carsick said:
			
		

> I bet that's why Americanised spellings are gradually becoming so dominant.



I never thought of that  

Fuck. That's it, I'm saving up for a proper dictionary.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I never thought of that
> 
> Fuck. That's it, I'm saving up for a proper dictionary.



try this?


----------



## Slay

i'm surprised imageshack still hosting my suicidegirls pics lol


----------



## Rogue Robot

they must like sg.


----------



## Slay

oh you awake? hi there


----------



## Slay

fuck i hate it when my country ban youtube we are in 2008 wtf and i'm not even livin in china

*EDIT *how did this post come here? i posted this to some other thread?!?!?


or i didnt?


----------



## Rogue Robot

i'm going to bed in a minute, actually.    had a long day of doing girl stuff.


----------



## Slay

lol:D see you tomorrow then
xoxo


----------



## Rogue Robot

i had fish painted on my big toe nails.  it's cute.  pics tomorrow! :D


----------



## Slay

cool im dying to see it


----------



## Rogue Robot

i forgot to dump my camera.  maybe tonight.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i'm a leo.  rawr!


----------



## Damien

^ Me to. Aug. 6th. Anniversary of dropping a big bomb on Hiroshima, Japan.


----------



## Slay

whats a leo
like tho horoscope ? oh did i misspell it

are you a lion:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

yes, slay.  i'm a lion with a splash of crab.


----------



## Slay

im teh libra then!!!!!!!


----------



## greenlittlepill

lbcgirl7820 said:
			
		

> yup i'm a leo :]
> okay last one for realll


i had a feeling  you were..us leos get ourselves into trouble w/ our honesty  
whats ur bday?


----------



## Rogue Robot

lots of bl mod birthdays coming up.


----------



## greenlittlepill

dont say 8-7


----------



## Damien

I'm 8/6


----------



## greenlittlepill

whoa...mines 7-31.....a bunch of leos!!


----------



## Slay

yeah bdays are fun:D
you believe in horoscope thing?


----------



## Damien

Slay can you reach YouTube through a proxy?


----------



## greenlittlepill

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> I'm 8/6


exactly 6 days after mine....damien how old r u gonnab?


----------



## Rogue Robot

moved gibberings about birthdays here.


----------



## Damien

I will be 25.


----------



## greenlittlepill

done


----------



## Slay

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> Slay can you reach YouTube through a proxy?


i dunno my isp blocks it but it will be accessable soon again

it happened before, it will happen again for sure, its how things work in police state


----------



## greenlittlepill

wow this threads sill open???????????????????????????????????????????  

i will use my magic wizard powers to close it, ive been tring to practice them, so bear w/ me.


----------



## greenlittlepill

*nice*



			
				Slay said:
			
		

> being 16, how sweet i wish i can go back to my 16 again:D i agree with somekindalove, its such a nice thing seeing young people here seeking harm reduction, welcome to the site enjioy it!


 
i didnt know you were a politician


----------



## Slay

politics is for sober people


----------



## Rogue Robot

eras3r has interwebs on the blackberry!! :D


----------



## Pharcyde

well pharcyde has this
here it is


----------



## Slay

cool thumbnail porn ftw:D:D
hey we miss you dude!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thumbnail porn is soooo much better than having to click on a text link. You can actually see what you're getting %)


----------



## Slay

word!
i'm not interested in porn actually what i'm interested in is. stealing them from pay sites and then uploading them to free sites, i'm kinda porn robin hood lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

The world needs more men like you then :D


----------



## Slay

lol i just hate web sites selling nudity and porn


----------



## Rogue Robot

slay for president!


----------



## Slay

vote me and i'll free all prisoners, decriminalize drugs and bring chaos to the planet earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

You get my vote.

Hey, Slay, what was your old username?? It popped into my mind a few hours ago and I just can't remember what it was...

Wait, don't tell me. Give me a clue. What did it start with?


----------



## Slay

e


----------



## Jabberwocky

Damn, I still can't remember what it was


----------



## Slay

it was.............

*NSFW*:


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aaaaah that was it!


----------



## Slay

lol
dude do you know you have still two nonremovable warnings lol i just found them when searching staff forum


----------



## Rogue Robot

oooh DR, the bad boy mod! :D


----------



## patrick123

Just wanted to come in here and say HI, and maybe raise my post count. :D


----------



## Slay

hi there you need 17 more posts to reach the bl status though


----------



## patrick123

Hi slay!

When I do am I going to be able to make a thread in the "other drugs" section with my concerns? Also, do I have to stay in this forum till I get  20 post?


----------



## Slay

you dont need to be a bler to start threads, you can start it now

greenlighters are unable to
post attachments
upload pics to gallery
send pms

but i suggest search before starting threads also check out the other drugs directory in the forum


----------



## patrick123

Slay said:
			
		

> you dont need to be a bler to start threads, you can start it now
> 
> greenlighters are unable to
> post attachments
> upload pics to gallery
> send pms
> 
> but i suggest search before starting threads also check out the other drugs directory in the forum



THANKS!


----------



## Slay

anytime


----------



## Rogue Robot

goodnight moon.
goodnight stars.
goodnight bluelighters.
goodnight greenlighters.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Slay said:
			
		

> lol
> dude do you know you have still two nonremovable warnings lol i just found them when searching staff forum



Hehe yeah. Although in my defence, I got them before I became a mod.


----------



## Slay

lol i know there are some warned mods too, gonna check them out also


----------



## Rogue Robot

it's quiet in here.


----------



## Slay

rise and shine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

it's beddy bye time.


----------



## Slay

sweet dreams


----------



## alasdairm

eras3r said:
			
		

> it's quiet in here.


*HELLO!*

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good morning folks.


----------



## Slay

goodmorning dr:D its such a lovely sunny noon here


----------



## Rogue Robot

alasdairm said:
			
		

> *HELLO!*
> 
> alasdair



first post on bl i didn't need to put my glasses on to see.  

good morning boys!


----------



## Jabberwocky

So if we type like this in every post we'll be making your life a little easier? And good morning to you too. Well, mid-afternoon now.


----------



## Slay

word:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

not necessary! 

i just had to wipe the sleep out of my eyes and put my glasses on.


----------



## Pharcyde

MAGENTA!!!!! CHA CHA CHA!!!!1


----------



## Jabberwocky

*NO!*


----------



## Slay

*greetings citizens we are living in the age in which the pursuit of all values other than money success fame glamour has either been discredited or destroyed money success fame glamour for we are living in the age of the thing money success fame glamour money success fame glamour money success fame glamour money success fame glamour money success fame glamour money success fame glamour money success fame glamour*


----------



## Slay

colourful huge fonts, the way i like!
oh this is so 60s


----------



## Rogue Robot

i was thinking more like the 80s minus the bad perms.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wow Slay, you have far too much free time :D


----------



## Pharcyde

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jabberwocky

I dare you to wear that in a synagogue or something.

It would be like the scene from Die Hard where he walks around with a sandwhich board with "I hate *******" written on it.


----------



## Slay

*NSFW*: 







ŞALOM!


----------



## Rogue Robot

This thread has totally lost it's plur.


----------



## Slay

no worries i brought peace love unity and respect to this thread again


----------



## Pharcyde

HEY HEY HEY I have love for all peoples of the world


----------



## Slay

we appreciate that, we know your plury pharcyde


----------



## Jabberwocky

So do I actually.

I'm the least racist person ever.


----------



## Rogue Robot

*~!*YaY*!~*


----------



## Pharcyde

Yeah I was looking through my great/grandfathers war stuff they gave me and  I tought it would be a funny picture so y know.  Oh and I finally found out how much this stuff is actually worth somthing to the tune of 5-7k, not couting the two pistols, uniforms, and paper money


----------



## Rogue Robot

it's best to keep them, pharcyde, if not for family keepsakes.


----------



## Pharcyde

SO this oe piece caught my eye its from WW1 and called a Croix de Guerre with Palme en bronze.  

"During World War I, the Croix de Guerre was awarded for bravery to military personnel mentioned in dispatches. Recipients of the Légion d'Honneur and Médaille Militaire were automatically entitled to the Croix de Guerre. For subsequent acts of bravery, the recipient was awarded a bronze palm leaf for Army citations, a gold star for Corps citations, a silver star for Division citations or a bronze star for Brigade and Regimental citations"

Nothing special right, then I pulled out my greatgrandfathers Allied Victory Medal and on it he has 5 bronze stars from different places

Montdidier - Noyon
Aisne - Marne
St. Mihiel
Meuse - Argonne
Defensive Sector

All in France, also my grandpa toldme that greatgranpa was in France as a DOCTOR!!!  So Im assuming that the French gave him one of these


----------



## Pharcyde

I love men.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i love Slay


----------



## felix

I love Deathrow.


----------



## Jabberwocky

everyone loves eras3r.


----------



## Rogue Robot

dorks


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ach


----------



## Rogue Robot

what!?  YOU MEAN IT'S NOT TRUE!?  WTF DR!?!?!?!


----------



## Damien

loltruth


----------



## Rogue Robot

you're next, damien!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nah of course it's true!

Hey listen, felix has basically told us that we have to get drunk and act like cretins.

Now, I don't care if he meant it or not, I'm going to do it 

*strips naked and runs about shouting AWOOOH AWOOOOH"

*takes a gulp of vodka*

*smashes up NMI*

WOOOOO!!!

Try and stop me. I'm outta control!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

well, can i get drunk and act like a cretin in, say, 3 hours?  is that acceptable felix?


----------



## Rogue Robot

someone come over and help me burn demo cds.


----------



## Damien

lol I will be wearing a lampshade ITT later.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i'll probably be wearing some guy wearing glitter in his hair's cosmo later.  i'm almost sure of it, which is why i'm reluctant to wash my sneakers before going out.


----------



## Slay

oh wtf happened here looks like i missed the fun


----------



## Rogue Robot

wooooooooooooooo!  vodka!!


----------



## Slay

alcohol is bad for your health


----------



## Bludda

^ false.

Alcohol increases mental agility, stimulates muscle growth, and is known to be of benefit to developing fetuses.

btw, i'm not new


----------



## Slay

yeah but alcohol also causes
high bp
ataxia
diplopia
anorgasmia
rebound insomnia
and the list goes on


----------



## Bludda

^ not if taken rectally


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> alcohol is bad for your health



lots of things i do are bad for my health, like smoking and eating half the food i eat.    i drink like, twice  a month slay.  no worries.


----------



## Pharcyde

Rebound insomnia?  WTF?

Tell me if what Idescribe is it ok;

So I get drunk, pass out around 2am or so and wake up at like 5am or 6am wide awake and full of energy.  WTF?


----------



## Jabberwocky

There is a reason for that.

I can't remember what it's called or why exactly it happens but it's something to do with all your dopamine being replenished, thus waking you up.

Maybe it isn't even dopamine. 

I can't even be bothered searching. But it's something along those lines.

Something that the alcohol depletes is replenished and it gives you energy for a few hours. But you still crash eventually.

I believe it's called the delayed hangover. I get them all the time. It lures you into a false sense of security.


----------



## felix

don't think i've had that with alcohol before, but it's a very common thing with GBL. so you end up taking more to get back to sleep. rinse and repeat until you have a problem. 8)


----------



## Jabberwocky

It might be serotonin not dopamine.

To be honest I can't remember. I just remember the theory behind it.


----------



## felix

hey DR, join the club. i just take/enjoy drugs, i don't pretend to be a fucking scientist. yah man.


----------



## Pharcyde

Yeah I hate that shit.  It makes me angry, but not really.  I usually be up in the kitchen cookin a big ole breakfast.  I m talking pancakes, ham, sausage, bacon, hasbrowns ya know a big ole fucker


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hash brows are the biz. I think if I had to sruvive on one food, they'd be at least in my top 5. They're fucking great.


----------



## Pharcyde

I puts em in mah omlettes!!!!

They usually go like this

Hashbrowns
Bacon
Ham
Mozzerella chesse
Colby Jack cheese
Onions/Green Onions
Red Pepper flakes
Mushrooms
and sometimes sausage gravy

you know you want one!


----------



## Pharcyde

felix said:
			
		

> I love men


I KNEW IT


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pharcyde and felix are sexually involved said:
			
		

> It's true.


----------



## felix

i love all of the little baby jesus's creations. 

especially in bed all at once, mmmmmm....


----------



## Pharcyde

OH you beautiful chocolate man


----------



## Rogue Robot

i just like my occasional stoli and redbull or newcastle.


----------



## Slay

redbull ftw


----------



## Rogue Robot

mmmmm redbull....gives you leg twitches.


----------



## Slay

im not a big fun of energy shit at all
i eat vivarin instead:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

social thread is anti-social.


----------



## Girl-E

Where are the suicide girls pics I was promised.


Side note...I actually sent some pics into them to try to get on their website, but I was turned down.  I guess I wasnt "Hot Topic" enough for them.


----------



## Slay

they are in 15th page

side note: fuck them:D


----------



## Girl-E

Yeah fuck them.....Im not a lebian but I sure would.  They are hot.  :D


----------



## iwish

eras3r said:
			
		

> mmmmm redbull....gives you leg twitches.


Now I'm craving one, but I'm too lazy to go to the shop. I'll have to stick with coffee. Oh shi- .. I can't be bothered to make that either.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You can make your own redbull by getting a jug, pouring 4 cups of coffee into it, 10 spoons of sugar and some acid.


----------



## iwish

Low pH or LSD?


----------



## Girl-E

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> You can make your own redbull by getting a jug, pouring 4 cups of coffee into it, 10 spoons of sugar and some acid.



"10 spoons of sugar.  tisk tisk"


...dont tell me Im the only one who has seen that commercial.


----------



## Slay

_you dont need to see his identification

we dont need to see his identification

these are not the droids your looking for

these are not the droids were looking for_


----------



## Jabberwocky

Aaah, now you've got no avatar at all!


----------



## Slay

dammit im having some avatar issues


----------



## Jabberwocky

Clearly :D


----------



## Slay

dude i need an animated avatar


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hmm, I can't really help. I've had the same avatar since I joined.


----------



## Slay

lol yeah i know:D actually damien once sent me this pm, explained me very well how to do it but im to lazy to try:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

yay. boring holidays.

where's your avatar, slay?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I can't really help. I've had the same avatar since I joined.



yours goes too fast for me to figure out what it says.  so, what's it say?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I love you.


----------



## Slay

^^ no shit, really? i didnt know that:D



			
				eras3r said:
			
		

> yay. boring holidays.
> 
> where's your avatar, slay?


im workin on a new one


----------



## felix

get one with colours in it, please. i find black & white ones very boring.


----------



## Slay

i will:D im trying to make an animated one by myself. unfortunately im noob as hell i started downloading photoshop though, i better learn that shit lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good luck!

What you putting in it?


----------



## Slay

stars, lots of them:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

Not all of us can have a trippy animated coconut, felix.


----------



## Slay

word:D the first step of being a smod is to have a colorful avatar


----------



## felix

i had to subcontract the animation though. 

let's see your ideas so far slay.


----------



## Slay

you have to wait for it. and itll take long time since im photoshop noob:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

HEY Slay, if you can creat your own avatar then I assume you can do it frame by frame? If so then why not have something where each frame spells out a letter. Say... S....L....A....Y...

How COOL would that be? 

Even if it was just a white letter on a black background. That would be amazing.


----------



## felix

no.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Hey, look over there ----->

Do you know what that is? 

It's fuck. 

GET TO IT!

Get - to - fuck.


----------



## felix

OK then. ​


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahhahah :D


*gasp gasp*

You're smilies are actually over in 'fuck'. 

Hahha :D :D

I love you felix %)


----------



## felix

hehe, can i come back from 'fuck' now pls? :D

i love u too. 

and all the other NMI'ers of course %)


----------



## Rogue Robot

what happened to the avatar contest in SO?  if it's still going, which i haven't seen that it is in a while, that'd be a good place to get one, slay.


----------



## Slay

yeah i know but i always use pagan related avatars, its kinda traditional thing for me


----------



## Rogue Robot

use hearts.  :D


----------



## Slay

used to have an avatar with a heart you know:D:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

yes you did


----------



## Slay

hearts are cute
*edit* i feel kinda gay when talk like this


----------



## Rogue Robot

so!?!?!  it's just hearts.


----------



## Slay

heart is cool as hell

*NSFW*:


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haha, such a cute heart. lol.


----------



## iwish

I'm not gonna be doing this forever. I'm only 18.


----------



## Jabberwocky

18? A good few years too old for felix then


----------



## iwish

Nah, I'm really 35 - I'm his mother


----------



## Jabberwocky

Then we've met before. Sorry I left so quickly last time.


----------



## iwish

Was it as unmemorable for you as it was for me?


----------



## levidos

dxmmonster i'd be happy to talk with you about social anxiety.. i guess i have the same problem but not sure. what u say?


----------



## Dxmmonster

Ofcourse levidos! Sounds like a good idea. I think it'l be good for me cause Iv only talked to one person about these issues, and that was because his social anxiety was a lot worse than mine. Tho this is prob not the right thread for this topic.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Hi Dxm, 

 I have social anxiety as well and some depression issues to due to some mistakes in life Ive made and the pressure thats on me now while finding solutions to the consequences of my actions etc.. The social anxiety has always been an issue for me and is why i became addicted to opiates in the first place. I was addicted to oxycontin, vic and perk for a spell. When i first started getting oxys i didnt know i would get physically ill and be unable to function when i didnt have any, when i found that out i ended up detoxing myself off of them and then just allowing myself to have oxys here and there. Im prescribed Vic and Tramadol and never bothered filling the tramadol until about amonth ago. I did find that although taking Tramadol seems to make it impossible to get a buzz off oxy, vic etc for some reason, even after not taking the tramadol for a day or so, that I really prefer the tramadol anyway. I do take more then im prescribed, well im prescribed 2 every 6 hours but i take the whole days worth right when i wake up and i dont recommend this to anyone because of the low overdose threshold and the seizure risk. I have a high tolerance to pain meds though because of my excessive opiate use.  I really think Tramadol is the better of two evils to be addicted to, as long as its prescribed since the withdrawals are apparently bad and dangerous. It is still considered non narcotic but i imagine theyll change that eventually. Ive heard of doctors saying its a gateway drug but i cant see it considering the fact its made it impossible for me to get the occasional buzz i wish i could get off other pills. Tramadol really helps me though. It doesnt give that rush in the beginning like other stuff but what it does do is take away all chronic pain, depression and most of my anxiety and make me able to perform better in general. Beforte my pill addiction i was really fine, I had the social anxiety but had gotten to a point where i was handling it without chemicals at all and doing well at work and socially, when i was introduced to pills by a guy who i eventually realized was an ass, who wanted me addicted because he knew I had money, which is the whole reason he was dating me, hes gone now ofcourse, anyway when i started taking them i didnt really realize the withdrawals or the chemical changes it would make in my body and now even after quitting the pills at one point it left me in a strange place mentally. So the tramadol helps me with that without being a narcotic. Is that what its like for you too? Hell the vics I get dont even really do much for me. The tramadol makes everything ok all day long. The other night though I had something weird happen. Thursday morn I had the tramadol and my doc appt was thursday. I got my vic refill and wanted to try and see if I didnt take the Tram if the vic would still give that same buzz.. I liked to get that buzz when I clean the house and stuff.. Well I took alot of them and it didnt really do anything.. Even on Friday when I didnt take any Tramadol, the vic gave me a brief weak rush.. and then Saturday morn i had some and it didnt do anything really.. then I had some Opana from a friend later Saty night, 10mg ones, i railed 4 of them. They did seem to have some effect, woke me up, gave some energy and a little bit of a rush but it wasnt worth it. I decided I am just gonna stick with the Tramadol and when I want to catch my buzz here and there I will just have to find something else that will actually do something. Sorry to ramble on but I read your post about having social anxiety and being addicted to Tramadol and it made me have diahhrrea of the mouth =) Im glad I found this site, where else can you talk about this stuff, aside from AA and NA, but, been there, done that. Its not for me, though I still incorporate some of the things I learned there into my life sicne they make sense and help maintain balance.


----------



## Dxmmonster

Lol, i was just about to start a thread at the dark side, to get some advice on how to controll(yep, not giving it up) my trem habbit. 

I loved the stuff, a really good drug in my opinion, and it's helps with the anxiety. But it got out of controll a while ago. Started taking more than 10 50mgs a day. Soon it was 15 and even hit 20(1 gram a day) a couple of times, just trying to max out the effects. 

I guess one day I woke up and thought, Shit Im fucked... But not hopeless, cuz I have been through withdrawals once, and know that it's not that bad. Still, after a failed attemp at trying to detox using dxm(great for opiate wds). I'm just hanging in there right now, only have enough for a bout 6-7days. After that I have to wait a month until the next shipment comes.
I now take 5-10 a day just to avoid wds. I get no high anymore, just take them so I can sleep well at night. 

My social anxiety is usually masked by a substance. When I go out, I get high b4 going out. Alcohol, ritalin, trams and the dxm once in a while. If I dont have something in me I rarely go out. 

I think what I need is a big change in my life(like going to uni in canada), that might sway me off of this dark road. 
Thanks for the advice, I hope you stay clear of addiction and wish you the best . btw try making your sentances shorter. easier to read.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Yeah Im bad for run on sentences. I dont know what DXM is and im definately not clear of addiction. The tramadol is is definately going to help keep me away from any other pills since it seems to provide the desired result. I dont get high off it either it just makes me feel better as far as helping the chronic pain as well as the mental issues I have. I have taken that much of it too and I have noticed that really, it doesnt seem to enhance the effects to take more then  4 or 500 mg in a day so I stopped doing that. I am prescribed 140 every 2 weeks and dont want to run out. The other night I dont know what happened but it was strange. It was Sunday morning after not taking it since Thursday since I wanted to take the other stuff. I was laying in bed and whenever I would shut my eyes this really crazy intense something would come over me and my heart was beating irregularly and I had to force myself to open my eyes back up. I started having to breath really fast and I dont know how to describe the rest of it. It wasnt painful but I was scared, thinking I was either about to have a seizure or a stroke or something.  At one point it was overtaking me and I thought I was about to die and I started just repeating please god please god i didnt get to say goodbye to my mom please dont let me die. I must of fell asleep at some point, I hadnt slept all night and it was like 8am. I woke back up around noon I think and just had really high anxiety. I figured it was long enough after the other pills so took my 6 Tramadol and a muscle relaxer and have felt back to normal since. I think I might need the Tramadol at this point. My doc prescribes me 6 a day, just not technically all at once.. but 2 every 6 hours does not help my pain. 
Im not sure what I think about my tramadol addiction. I have mixed emotions about it. It is making me have no desire to really do any other drugs except occasionally, thats positive. It helps me to feel more normal and content. I used to have overwhelming loneliness and restless anxiety. No Im content doing whatever, working, coming home and working around my house or cleaning my car.. playin video games etc.. Its all positives really. I hope they dont lose effect after time.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

I wanted to add that it helps me in interacting socially too, Im much more comfortable when im out and about whether im just at the store or out at the bar or something. So I dont know if i want to consider tramadol a bad thing. With other pills i have gotten myself int oa boat load of trouble, mentally and financially where this is making it easier for me to save money and keep things more level. I dont know. Social anxiety is a tough thing and I know for me, I have very few people in my life that Im close with. I have several family members that want to see me fail, maybe because of their own failures, I was raised in a way that set me up for failure but overcame alot of the odds and did alot of things, on my own. I have encountered so many people that just wanted to use me in some way, hurt me and knock me down that it made me ultimately find comfort from myself. Its so hard to find kindred spirit these days. I have so much pent up resentment and anger. Even my family , some of who i work with, we do sales, my Dad owns the biz, constantly try to sabotage me and take credit for my accomplishments, etc. I will never understand why they refused to teach me how to  live and want to hold me back. So alot of this stuff causes me alot of internal conflict that seems to be toned down and more manageable with this tramadol that unlike other drugs, isnt causing me any financial problems or guilt.
Anyways. I feel like ive taken a thread that was you asking for advice and gotten greedy and turned the focus on me, sorry for that. Did taking more make the results any different for you? After 8 or 10 they dont seem to make any difference for me. I tested them, some mornings tkaing 6, some 10.. Found no major difference and want them to last so just take the 6, maybe some later in the afternoon if i know im going to be working later or something.


----------



## Dxmmonster

I wish I could have it under control like you have. I guess if you feel that the benefits outweigh the negatives then why not.
When Im out on the street alone, I always feel like people are staring at me, and it just makes me want to get the hell out of there. This is probably because the chinese like to stare at foreigners. Even tho I have lived here all my life, I still can't get use to it. Also when I'm with some of my mates I'm usually pretty quiet, cuz I'm afraid I might offend someone or sound dumb. Thats where the drugs come in to boost my ego or lower my anxiety.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

I know what you mean about feeling like youre being stared at. I go through that too. Sometimes I go through other things that make me wonder if I might be a little mentally ill. Sometimes when im with or around people I feel like I can sense their intentions or what type of person they are. Whether the demeanor they portray is an act or not, whether theyre dangerous or not. Some times to the point where I get frightened, I just try to play it off the best I can. Its strange but its always happened to me.


----------



## iwish

^^ that's some serious socializing


----------



## Dxmmonster

^haha, yeah, we'r getting there... You have any advice? 

 The old timers are probably all like "Oh, how sweet, the kids are getting along..."


----------



## iwish

Advice? 

No, I'm just as lost as you are.


----------



## Slay

kids today are damn lucky, in ancient times we didnt have social threads or noob welcoming forum at all


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

I think its common of people with social anxiety to actually have a strong desire to socialize but when were out in big crowds of people or esssspppecciially out and exposed to an overly interpersonal situation with someone or people that we have NOT established a solid comfort level with, it COMPLETELY overwhelms us or freaks us out. I know for me, my cousin and several of my friends who go through social anxiety, we actually really like interacting with other people alot and are bothered by the fact that we get freaked out.. which is why we often end up drug addicts LOL because were usually medicating ourselves with them, it's why opiates are a typical drug of choice.. with people who go through this.. Makes ya comfy no matter where you're at.   Other then that, interacting with strangers, especially overly " normal " seeming people, is REALLY undesirable and scary.. sometimes we just wanna stay inside and play video games and feel safe.. sometimes not.. ok im rambling.. im at work getting paid to post on forums about drug use and being mental.. i love my life..


----------



## Dxmmonster

bulls eye! I couldnt have said it better. I dont freak out that much tho, I just keep quiet. I want to talk to people but I'm afraid of sayin dumbshit. At this point my mind is just jumbled up, even if someone talks to me I might answer him/her, talking about a totally different subject.

Tho I think I'm slowly getting there, I try my best to not piss anyone off. This place is also a good place to practice my social skills.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

I used to worry more about what other people thought but my resentments towards people in my life that i love who have done their best to hold me back and promote failure caused me to have an anger disorder as well and so i enjoy telling someone to fuckin suck it from time to time.. I know thats not very ladylike.. I really try to hide my social anxiety because i genuinely like people and diversity.. It does overcome me sometimes though and i isolate til it passes which is the one last unhealthy habit i need to kick.. Sometimes i feel like im isolating out of contentedness though which can be positive to me as ive had needy little loneliness issues that would prompt a weeklong of goin out drinkin on work nights.. but the tramadol really seems to help this issue for me.. the social anxiety, constantly worrying, depression from overwhelming stuff that i dont know how to go about fixing.. alot of this is stuff im really not feeling except first thing in the morning before i take my pills lol.. it was suipposed to be for pain management.. They should give that stuff to people who are having depression and anxiety too. Anyway. I still worry about what people think somewhat, i just want to be looked at with respect and seen as just another person in society.. Not different or weird or any of the labels people in my life have tried to convince me I am, only to find out later in life it's what THEY are and are trying to convince me I am. Todays society is too diverse for that crap and people should be themselves.. Fuck em and feed em dog shit =)


----------



## Jabberwocky

gonna sit under the eave of my front stoop and drink a glass of wine and wait for the rain 

hello NMI mods and lil g'lighters and you other BLers


----------



## Slay

look whos here:D hey there mr s_s wanna adopt some noobs?


----------



## Jabberwocky

*tickles slay*

i'll adopt them but they will be put through a grueling process of DMT smoking, grams a day for days on end!

Do you really think they are up for it?

Also, I prefer 18 year old girls located in my hometown.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Damn im too old and crusty then.. well not really crusty, i shower daily..


----------



## Slay

s_s: no worries, if i ever see a 18 year old dmt smoker noob chick from your area ill definitely point her to you:D:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks thats all I ask  :D

can we turn this social thread into a make-out party???


----------



## Slay

dude i can turn anything to a make out party for you


----------



## Jabberwocky

Done...!

Now you better make it worth my while!


----------



## swilow

Yay a make out party and no one invited me.....Like that sucks guise.   Is it too latr for me to right anf intro thred, I nevva did do that,,,,,....


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's never too late man. 

In fact, did I ever write an intro thread??

Hmm...

Maybe there should be a time limit.

Nah, go for it swilow. We'll let you off.


----------



## Jabberwocky

steve you deserve a big fat wet one for this


----------



## Slay

we need more hot guys & chicks and plenty of molly for this kinda party oh and some viagra as well


----------



## Dxmmonster

Hmmm...


----------



## Jabberwocky

i got some methylone and cialis who wants a fuckfest


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

SWEET Ill bring the hot butter enimas


----------



## Jabberwocky

Party!!!


----------



## Slay

yes, make out party


----------



## Slay

bluelighters are good at two things: getting laid and having fun


----------



## GanjaBabe

ooh make out party im in!


----------



## Slay

only +18 blers allowed to the make out party


----------



## GanjaBabe

well sweet, I'm 19. =)


----------



## Slay

fine, you may join then


----------



## Jabberwocky

slay nudie lounge thread response submitted for your approval


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

im bored anyone wanna get naked


----------



## Pharcyde

^^yeah Boy!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm always naked when I'm on bluelight %)

Swinging on a sex swing about 75% of the time too. It's a pretty cool set-up.


----------



## Rogue Robot

That was not an image I needed to think about while contemplating taking a nap.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Are you going to be napping naked


----------



## GanjaBabe

lets see some pics.


----------



## Rogue Robot

nope no naked napping.  usually in boxers and a bra.


----------



## Slay

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I'm always naked


dude, we already saw what your doing when your naked in bathrooms


----------



## Rogue Robot

yikes!


----------



## Jabberwocky

ganjababe i like your style and will adopt you for my own twisted psychedelic pleasures.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

i like to nap naked.


----------



## Slay

thanks for sharing that information with us:D


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

haha YW


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey, I've just looked at your picture again and realised how much you look like that lystra girl that posts in the lounge. Spooky!


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Who, me?


----------



## tobala

eras3r said:
			
		

> ...usually in boxers and a bra...


Me too. Don't tell my girlfriend...


----------



## Jabberwocky

tobala did i ever tell u my fantasy to wear my gf's wet panties? :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

ShhDonTellDaddy said:
			
		

> Who, me?



Yeah, you.


----------



## tobala

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> tobala did i ever tell u my fantasy to wear my gf's wet panties?


Beat ya to it, bub... :D

I mean, _my _girlfriend's panties.


----------



## Jabberwocky

u dawg


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

haha i caught one of my exs sniffing my panties once. ugh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah. It wasn't one of my proudest moments


----------



## Pharcyde

Yo NMI I GOTS SOME NACHOS!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Yeah. It wasn't one of my proudest moments



sniffing underwear or your bathtub pic?


----------



## Pharcyde

both?


----------



## Slay

^^ lol when are we gonna see your bathtub pics


----------



## Slay

ShhDonTellDaddy said:
			
		

> haha i caught one of my exs sniffing my panties once. ugh


sounds like a real funny story, details! details! details!


----------



## Pharcyde

Slay said:
			
		

> ^^ lol when are we gonna see your bathtub pics



Mine?  Possibly when you see me posting my welcome in NMI again.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Do it man! All the cool kids do  :D


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Slay said:
			
		

> sounds like a real funny story, details! details! details!



i guess some could find it funny, i think at the time i found it more disturbing then anything!


----------



## Pharcyde

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> ^ Do it man! All the cool kids do  :D



oh how quickly you forget!!!!

I dont have to be cool for I am FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

your fabulous is not fabulous enough, pharcyde.  

*~*!.:FaBuLouS:.!*~*


----------



## Pharcyde

Alas I suck at the internet


----------



## Slay

*NSFW*: 







_"im fabulous"_


----------



## Slay

ShhDonTellDaddy said:
			
		

> i guess some could find it funny, i think at the time i found it more disturbing then anything!


well id definitely find it funny lol theres nothing wrong with your ex-so sniffin your underwear tho:D female odor is seductive


----------



## Rogue Robot

female odor when i've been sitting on my ass all day sweating isn't so seductive.


----------



## Slay

lol im not a fun of this stuff but many men find it very attractive i guess


----------



## Rogue Robot

true.  different strokes for different folks.


----------



## tobala

eras3r said:
			
		

> female odor when i've been sitting on my ass all day sweating isn't so seductive.


mmmm....never underestimate a man's canine compulsion... :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

Kind of like sniffinf butts, tobala?


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Slay said:
			
		

> well id definitely find it funny lol theres nothing wrong with your ex-so sniffin your underwear tho:D female odor is seductive



I also came home once unexpectedly when he was supposed to be at work and found him at my computer wearing one of my bras...


----------



## tobala

ShhDonTellDaddy said:
			
		

> I also came home once unexpectedly when he was supposed to be at work and found him at my computer wearing one of my bras...


And y'know...I can't seem to remember that...


----------



## SKL

hai n00bs.

wait, everyone on this page of this thread has a post count over like 2k or something ...

where are the n00bs?


----------



## Slay

lol your right noobs usually post here only a few times when they first joined:D


----------



## Dxmmonster

hello?


----------



## SKL

hello! so what brings you to this deranged little corner of the intarwebs?


----------



## Dxmmonster

Lol, I am waiting for more panty sniffing stories. 
And I like it here, it's warm.


----------



## Dxmmonster

and where's this make out party?


----------



## Slay

lol its in my house


----------



## Slay

SomeKindaLove said:
			
		

> hello! so what brings you to this deranged little corner of the intarwebs?


i have a guess, a good one:D

*NSFW*: 



*DRUGS
*


----------



## Dxmmonster

what? Huh?? I have no idea what your talking about8(. 

just taking a walk on the wild side


----------



## CII~360

Alright,

I am a new member and ready to make out!



*crickets chirping*


----------



## iwish

When I first did the salmon all the people just laughed
They looked around and stood like I was on crack
I heard somebody say out loud
"What the fuckk is that? This nigga's dancing like a fish, while he's doing the snap"


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^that song is soo trippy. LOVE IT. 



and did you know that earthquakes can be predicted by cats?


----------



## iwish

Wanna make out?


----------



## Dxmmonster

sure thing babe.

finnally some action...


----------



## iwish

You spelt finally wrong. I'm afraid I can never see you again.


----------



## Dxmmonster

ah shit... us noobs always get it hard. **sniffles**


----------



## iwish

Also, I don't trust anybody that signed up within the past 2 months. 

I probably already know you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yaay, eras3r's username is now 50% easier to type.


----------



## Slay

one day robots will rule!!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not before I do


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy




----------



## Rogue Robot

I'll rule before you do, DR!


----------



## Slay

metal action turns me on


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey, megapoints to whoever can correctly count the number of times the white guys pass the ball to each other in this clip:

http://www.break.com/index/awareness-test.html


----------



## Slay

thats such a cool video dr, i really tried to count lol:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cool, isn't it? :D


----------



## Slay

definitely


----------



## laurengotdatfire

Damien said:
			
		

> Newb and bewbs.




^^^^ hehehheh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> female odor when i've been sitting on my ass all day sweating isn't so seductive.


i completely and utterly beg to differ

as long as there's not a lot of bacteria or whatever, the riper the better :D

(then again i've dated chick who don't shave or whatever and you also remember my underarm fetish so my opinion may be unorthodox)


----------



## Rogue Robot

i just think if it smells pungent to me, the other half probably wouldn't want anything to do with it.  but, he has shocked me a few times in our 6 years together. heh.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hehe pungent...mmmm....

wow i need to taste a vagina its been months now


----------



## laurengotdatfire

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> i completely and utterly beg to differ
> 
> as long as there's not a lot of bacteria or whatever, the riper the better :D
> 
> (then again i've dated chick who don't shave or whatever and you also remember my underarm fetish so my opinion may be unorthodox)




Bahahhahhaahhaa. Armpits ARE kinda sexy. I kiss my boyfriend's armpit all the time and he's like wtf....


----------



## Slay

s_s: where is your bl crew title dude why didnt you request it?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Seven Thousand Posts

Whose Got Da Fiyah Now, Lauren?!?!?


----------



## laurengotdatfire

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> Seven Thousand Posts
> 
> Whose Got Da Fiyah Now, Lauren?!?!?




YOU DO, MOTHAFUCKAAAAAAA! Haha Smiles is boss, everyone, get out da way nigguh!


----------



## tobala

Hmmmm..."pungent" is something that comes to mind when at the Chinese restaurant... and has nothing to do do with gastronomics--in the literal sense at least...


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ dork alert!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Slay said:
			
		

> s_s: where is your bl crew title dude why didnt you request it?



check reported posts, love.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You know how they say 80% humidity etc...what does that mean?


----------



## Slay

oh i see, thanks rr:D


----------



## Slay

deathrow: i guess they mean something %80 wet or moist, not sure tho


----------



## Rogue Robot

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> You know how they say 80% humidity etc...what does that mean?



you know how the air feels moist before it rains?  well, that's usually 100% humidity.  here, they measure it on a daily basis since the humidity makes it hotter.  i don't worry about the humidity in the fall to spring.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well apparently the humidity is 86% just now. So does that mean that for every 100 bits of 'air', 86 bits will be wet? 

Haha, I'm so scientific :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

i have no idea.    maybe i should have you do my math homework for me, though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ok, I did a bit of googling and:



> One-hundred percent humidity means the air is completely saturated and is holding its maximum amount of water vapor. That will make it appear foggy outside with perhaps some drizzle or mist.



So that explains why it gets hazey outside sometimes. Cool %)


----------



## Rogue Robot

future scientist!


----------



## Jabberwocky

are they making fun of me in reported posts? :D

somebody copy/paste and PM me what they are saying :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

no.  i was telling him to look where you sent your request for BL crew is all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

apparently 'numerous staff members' complained about me :D

I just want to know who these people are :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

no idea, but you know this isn't the place to discuss it, love.  :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes don't expose the greenlighters to that 

slay PM me you lazy bitch I miss u! :D


----------



## tobala

^^^^ This is "The Make-out party," not "The _Fake_-out party," bee-itch... :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

this make out party gets creepier and creepier every day.


----------



## crainsangel

I came upon Bluelight while researching methadone versus subpoxene ( I know I misspelled that) as medications for withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Rogue Robot

feel free to partake in the NMI social thread.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> this make out party gets creepier and creepier every day.


LMAO!!!

i  u RR


----------



## Rogue Robot

think i can make it to 4000 posts by monday?


----------



## Jabberwocky

i certainly do not doubt that you postwhore


----------



## Pharcyde

word the fuck up guise


----------



## Rogue Robot

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> i certainly do not doubt that you postwhore



i am so not a post whore.  my posts at least contain legitimate content, usually.


----------



## Jabberwocky

damn harsh girl


----------



## Rogue Robot

harsh?  it wasn't harsh.  it was fact.  i wasn't comparing my posts to anyone.


----------



## Jabberwocky

the winkie said it all


----------



## Rogue Robot

you're awful sensitive today.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'm sensitive all the time 

*hugs*


----------



## Slay

and kisses too!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

no plur?


----------



## tobala

Sorry, it seems only the n00bs are deserving of PLUR in this thread.

What a godawful first impression...


----------



## Slay

girls & boys, just pm me if you wanna make out!!!!!!! !!!! ! ! !!! !!!!!   !!!!!! ! ! ! !! ! ! ! ! !! !!! !!! ! !


----------



## tobala

Slay said:
			
		

> ...!!!!!!! !!!! ! ! !!! !!!!!   !!!!!! ! ! ! !! ! ! ! ! !! !!! !!! ! !


Nice pickup line, Slay...


----------



## Jabberwocky

wanna cuddle, slay? :D


----------



## Slay

you know, i can do anything with you mate


----------



## Slay

cheers tobala, you should join our make out party:D


----------



## tobala

^^^^


			
				Slay said:
			
		

> ...!!!!!!! !!!! ! ! !!! !!!!!   !!!!!! ! ! ! !! ! ! ! ! !! !!! !!! ! !


Hmmm. I don't know, Slay. A whole bunch of little Hitler erections all in a row.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

* enters make out party and heads straight for S_S  to hold his hand and sit on his lap to cuddle*

  Kisses  and hugs all around


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes finally karma comes to play with us!


----------



## Pharcyde

I had a prositute named Karma give me a handjob once


----------



## Jabberwocky

ok thanks for sharing


----------



## tobala

Pharcyde said:
			
		

> I had a prositute named Karma give me a handjob once


This means your next incarnation will be as a squid.


----------



## iwish

doin


----------



## Jabberwocky

it rite? you can't help but do it rite girl 

u do me rite at least :D


----------



## tobala

^^^^ You sly little weasel. But I can see the appeal: little pink dress and princess crown, shakin' it up....mmm hmm...


----------



## iwish

haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

*huggles iwish*


----------



## iwish

^_^


aww


----------



## tobala

Don't fall for it, baby. He only wants you for your wiggle.

Trust me on this. He took _mine _and then dropped me like a pork chop in a Vegan tea house...


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ you're soooooooo last spring tobala :D


----------



## iwish

lol, is there something you guys are not telling me? 



I like it here better than the lounge, they're big meanies over there


----------



## tobala

Quiet. We're fighting over you. It's a wild-boar-type ritual.



> you're soooooooo last spring tobala



Oh? Well if you think I'm _so_ Windows 95, why don't you update me, Mr. Smarty-Pants?


----------



## Jabberwocky

too many DL packets 

iwish i like you over here better, the lounge is a scary place

better to cuddle here with us!!!


----------



## tobala

I'm obsolete? I concede defeat, then.


----------



## iwish

tobala said:
			
		

> Quiet. We're fighting over you. It's a wild-boar-type ritual.



STRIP! STRIP! STRIP! STRIP!


----------



## tobala

Ah well, once you get the tuxedo off, nothing very pleasant to see really....natty fur on the belly, some toothy tusks, and a stringy tail. :: SNORT ::


----------



## Jabberwocky

*teehee*

/estrogen


----------



## tobala

Way to throw a monkey-wrench into a pig-fight, d00d...


----------



## Jabberwocky

he pulled the ole' estrogen card 

/mothers tobala wiping jam from his chin


----------



## tobala

^^^^ lol

Funny Andy is funny


----------



## iwish

I am so lost


----------



## Jabberwocky

*holds iwish's hand and leads her through BL*


----------



## tobala

:: Patrick Stewart voice :: *AROUND the slain wild swine!*


----------



## iwish

/runs into the forest


----------



## Rogue Robot

oh. my.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*runs after iwish with wide dilated eyes*


----------



## tobala

^^^^ Oh NO. Not after those poppy pods you don't (see 3-4 threads down)...  :D


----------



## iwish

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> *runs after iwish with wide dilated eyes*


----------

